# Maid going home to Philippines- Question?



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Looking for some advice concerning my Philippina maid. We've bought her a ticket to go home in Jan for a month and she thinks she requires a copy of her contract and an Emirates ID card prior to flying.

I'm not so sure, as long as she has her passport (with residency visa in it) and an E-Gate card she should be OK.

Has anyone else recently had experience with this?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Your maid will require a copy of her contract before she is allowed to leave the Philippines or at least that is the overseas labour laws plus the country they are entering may want to see their contract at passport control. I have Fillipina staff who travel back to their home country and in every occasion except two a contract had to be produced to let them leave their country. I bring staff into Egypt under diplomatic status so I was able to send them to the embassy in Manila to pick up new contracts or they would not have been able to return despite having a return ticket plus a visa in their passport.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

JunFan said:


> Looking for some advice concerning my Philippina maid. We've bought her a ticket to go home in Jan for a month and she thinks she requires a copy of her contract and an Emirates ID card prior to flying.
> 
> I'm not so sure, as long as she has her passport (with residency visa in it) and an E-Gate card she should be OK.
> 
> Has anyone else recently had experience with this?


She doesn't need an ID card, but best that she has a copy of her contract plus a letter from you (including all your contact details) confirming her status and giving her permission to leave the UAE.
-


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I was hoping that she wouldn't need her contract as I've misplaced it. Looks like a trip to Immigration in Abu Dhabi then...doh!


----------

